# New Top Gear



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

1st episode last night.

Interested to see what people thought it ?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Only watched bits of it but thought it was poor. Yes they are trying to keep the same formula but it just didn't seem to come off. First night nerves may account for some of that. 
Read a review that made a good point about how much work went into the planning, scripting, filming and production of the old series to make stuff look spontaneous and funny. 
The tug of war on the beach last night illustrated how much of that was missing and how far short of the mark they are with the new programme.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Well, it wasn't great but it wasn't terrible.. They were obviously trying a bit too hard, and it didn't feel as natural as the old team, but I think that's to be expected and hopefully it will settle down a bit. I think having an American presenter gives them a lot of opportunities for p-taking on both sides, which they hinted at but it didn't ever really go far enough to actually be funny.

To be fair though, I'm probably more inclined to give this new team the benefit of the doubt because I was starting to get really sick of the old team (well, Hammond and clarkson, mainly). It had reached the point where I watched the first episode of the last series, then couldn't face the rest - I'll be tuning in next week though because I'm curious if they can make the format work without the irritating former presenters.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

I didn't think too bad, the features where good, and well edited in most cases.

Yes the presenters need to gel a bit more, and comparing to a team who have together for 13 yrs, to a first episode is a little unfair.

the old top gear was getting too silly, with the set ups for TV too obvious, I welcome a refresh of the series, just at they did in 2002.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Not sure. I was getting a bit tired of Clarkson & co, as too predictable.

Don't like Evans anyway as feel he has his head up his ass lots of the time, and the German girl was not great on TV (she may be a good driver, but...)

Thought Joey from friends was the best presenter.

As others have said sticking to scripts and old formula which didn't look as 'spontaneous' as previously (even though it was scripted).

Will watch another couple of episodes and then make up my mind. At present it's moved over the past few years from a must watch to a if nothing better is on program, and not sure new version has changed my mind


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Clarkson had been p-ing me off for years and Evans has always got up my nose. 
But which one's worst? If only Harry Hill was here....... FIGHT !!!! 

Mind you Clarkson would probably win with all the practice he's had.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

I've got to say that I was very disappointed but then I wasn't holding my breath.I don't particularly like Evans or Clarkson but it was almost like Evans was holding the Fort while Clarkson was on holiday, same format,music etc giving it a very lived in feel.

Great opportunity missed says I.


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

I wasn't impressed,I turned off when you had the over rated fat splasher Gordon Ramsey going on about his new car then presenting the box with a key.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

1) Evans trying his hardest to do the 'Clarkson' voice... No No No, so much cringe!

2) Big disco light setup in the studio... This isn't TFI Friday!

3) Some awfully wooden 'acting/presenting'.... Hopefully this will improve in time?

4) Matt LeBlanc is pretty funny, I think he'll be an asset going forwards

5) Rallycross Celebrity Leaderboard.... BRILLIANT!!! 

6) Top Gear "Extra Gear" programme after... Much more techy and reviewy with Chris Harris, great little additional watch for 20 mins.

I will watch it religiously because let's face it, there's not much else on the box that's car related... Hopefully it'll improve. Is it possible however, that Chris Evans will become less annoying? Probably not, so I guess we'll have to learn to live with him.

P.s. Bring on The Grand Tour!!!


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

NickG said:


> 1) Evans trying his hardest to do the 'Clarkson' voice... No No No, so much cringe!
> 
> 2) Big disco light setup in the studio... This isn't TFI Friday!
> 
> ...


Pretty much agree with that Nick. I thought Matt Leblanc did that off road ariel car review really well - i did not see that coming.

Didnt watch the extra gear thing, i watched it on Iplayer cos i was watching the boxing at the time and it didnt know about it.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Removed "record series" from Sky-plus, now have an extra hour to do other things on a Sunday evening.
Hoggy.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Got round to watching it. Much of the same really. Replaced one guy who acted like a fool with another. Feels a lot like Evans' other stuff which is to be expected, but it's not something I feel entirely comfortable with - but then I wasn't entirely comfortable with Clarkson either.

The features were pretty much on-par with the previous series.

I suspect things will improve as they get into their stride.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Didn't watch it. Can't stand Evans. Thank god for YouTube. Proper lengthy car content.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

It was poor as a serious car programme which it wasn't of course and it;s just as poor now, no changed there then. Of course, it was always going to fail that is why poor copies of the Mona Lisa are near worthless. I had had more than enough of idiots in fast cars trying to beat skateboards flying up mountains over rivers across tall building driven by somebodys granny while playing football with micro cars and giant footballs not to mention the not adlib adlibs scripted jokes. And on that bombshell.......


----------



## Brisandy2008 (Apr 17, 2016)

Who's the ranga host and why does he yell ?


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

I've survived two new TG episodes now. And I'm still wondering... how can a radio presenter have such an awful voice? Glad he's not on Dutch radio. I can't stand it. If he doesn't come down one full octave, it'll be mute + subtitles instead. Or is my TV set broken and is it showing a two hour programme in just 1 hour? :lol:

At least Matt (aka Joey) is OK. I do miss 'the news'. I mean... we do need to stay updated about the launch of the next Dacia, don't we?


----------



## jjg (Feb 14, 2010)

Two episodes in and so far Top gear extra is coming out as the winner.

Hoping it's just nerves etc and things will calm down but so far disappointed.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

:lol:


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Started watching episode two on BBC iplayer, and gave up after ten minutes.

Chris Evans is so crap and what a waste of our license fee money.

Just trying to copy old format, but with the ginger twit shouting a lot, and too scripted.

Can't be bothered to watch any more of this crap

At least that frees up some space on the sky box recordings though :lol:


----------



## ross2209 (Apr 21, 2016)

Shug750S said:


> Started watching episode two on BBC iplayer, and gave up after ten minutes.
> 
> Chris Evans is so crap and what a waste of our license fee money.
> 
> ...


WHO EVEN LIKES EVANS???????? 

joey is winning for me..


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

ross2209 said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> > Started watching episode two on BBC iplayer, and gave up after ten minutes.
> ...


Marmite


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Evans got the message and has given up on Top Gear:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-36707266


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

brittan said:


> Evans got the message and has given up on Top Gear:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-36707266


The best thing that could have happened to the reborn program!

Even Eddie Jordan has been quite entertaining 

Chris Harris & Rory Reid have however been by FAR the best presenters, i could have seen them being involved with the 3 Amigos and fitting in well if a) They were still about and b) they were given the opportunity. They make the techy stuff interesting, fun and informative, which the others used to struggle with.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I did record last nights & without the presenters & the rally cross & mini jump rubbish, content was interesting.
Hopefully Matt & Sebine follow Ginger.
Hoggy.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

If we're bashing Chris Evans can I add that I met him behind the scenes at Goodwood a few years ago and didn't like him after that?

I'll get my coat!


----------

